# Trying to Identify a Barn Find...



## Robinsons003 (Aug 1, 2015)

Trying to identify an old 1920s(?) bike I found in an old barn.  Only writing on the frame reads "roadster model".  It appears to look a bit like a BSA or Rudge-Whitworth bike, but there are some differences that make think otherwise.  Bike seat is Brooks and reads Champion B15 Standard - Made in Great Britton.  No other manufacturer's labels.  Serial # is 112041.  Any guidance is appreciated.

Aloha,
J.R.


----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2015)

Picture of head tube and fork crown please


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 1, 2015)

https://rudgewhitworth.wordpress.com

Maby this help


----------



## Robinsons003 (Aug 1, 2015)

*More pics of my barn find bike...*








filmonger said:


> Picture of head tube and fork crown please




Sorry - Not sure what a "head tube" is.  Here is a pick of the main fork and of the rear mud guard.

-JR


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 1, 2015)

Spaulding


----------



## filmonger (Aug 3, 2015)

I think it is a Elswick... Late 20's early 30ish   

Here are some photo's of one.


----------



## Robinsons003 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Elswick...*



filmonger said:


> I think it is a Elswick... Late 20's early 30ish
> 
> Here are some photo's of one.
> 
> ...





Thank you so much!  It certainly does seem to match the images you provided.  Front sprocket seems to be a dead ringer.  I appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Robinsons003 (Aug 5, 2015)

With a bit more sleuthing, I have been able to find strong evidence that the bike is indeed an Elswick.  Speicifically, it appears to be a 1937 bike that was made for export to the U.S. A fellow in the U.K. was able to help me date the bike using the frame number - U20141, and provided me with photo and link to a 1937 Elswick catalog.  The following links may be useful to other readers -

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/frame-number-bicycle-dating-guide/

Does anyone have any sense if this bike, in the condition it is in, may be collectible?

thank you!
-JR


----------



## Gasbag (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, old British bikes are collectible. In it's condition, it can still be cleaned up and preserved.  If you're planning to sell, shoot me a PM because I'd be interested in it.


----------

